# Rocky Mountain Flatline Pro - Uphill?



## Deleted 269284 (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich denke der Titel ist schon aussagekräftig. 
Ich bitte mal alle Flatliner hier ein paar Worte dazu zu sagen? Wie flexibel ist das Rad? Kann man von einer UphillFähigkeit sprechen? Der Sitzwinkel sollte ja noch brauchbar sein!
Sagt mal bitte was dazu! 
Danke
Zoli


----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. Juni 2014)

Wohl eher net... klar wirst du damit halbwegs langsam mal zum Spot fahren können, aber von uphillfähig würde ich da nicht sprechen. Das spreche ich selbst meinem Slayer SS ab, das ich 1*10 und mit kurzer Sattelstütze aufgebaut habe... Das Flatline ist und bleibt nun mal ein DH bike und da würde ich auch nicht irgendwas wie Teleskopstützen, Miniübersetzung usw. dranbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 269284 (13. Juni 2014)

Hey Elefantenvogel: Danke erst mal für die Einschätzung. Sie Sitzrohrlänge wäre aber fast ausreichend, dass man eine lange Stütze auch noch komplett versenken könnte, oder siehst du das anders?
Uphill war nun auch vielleicht etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Ich wohne in Norddeutschland und würde - im Alltag - auch mal die ein oder andere Runde fahren. Die Enduros haben ja meist nicht mal nen steileren Winkel als das Bike und die ganz kleinen Gänge benötigt man doch fast nie - wenn man nicht ne Alpentour macht, oder


----------



## Demo9DH2004 (11. April 2016)

hey Leute an Alle die sich eine Rocky Mountain Flatline holen wollen!!
ich habe grade selber das Problem meine Garantie ist nur 2 Monate abgelaufen, und ich habe jetzt riesse an einer Schweißnaht entdeckt. die von Rocky Mountain Germany sagen das ich Pech habe ist das nicht nett von denen;( die wollen von mir kohle sehen damit ich ersatz bekomme und das nur weil ich 2 Monate drüber bin;( ich werde mir niemehr ein Rocky Bike holen und ich würde jedem davon abraten, voll die Verbrecher. Das ist ein sevice was soll das Bitte!!!!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (11. April 2016)

Voll die Verbrecher? Weil sie nicht kulant sind? Wieviel Kohle wollen sie denn sehen? Weniger als ein komplett neuer Rahmen kostet, im Sinne eines Crash Replacements? In dem Falle: sei froh über den Service und überleg dir, wen du wann als Verbrecher bezeichnest.


----------

